

Mt. Gox CEO Confesses: All the Bitcoins are gone - wintersFright
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/mtgox-bankruptcy-japanese-news-video-2014-2

======
dredmorbius
"We have lost Bitcoins" != "All the Bitcoins are gone". Headline doesn't match
actual quote -- BI are editorializing.

